# Ink won't go through screen



## cupcakesudry (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello out there I would like some help! I've looked around and I'm sure this is a very simple answer to my question but I will ask anyways.

I have used this particular screen three times now. I finally got the image to turn out just like I wanted it to. When I went to push the ink through the screen most of the image didn't come out.

Is this because I have used the screen too many time? Or maybe I didn't have all of the emulsion removed before I reapplied the emulsion.

What do you think? Thanks in advance!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you have another screen to try it with? I'm thinking either you didn't have enough emulsion removed prior too, or your new image didn't burn right. What size mesh, and do you have intrique artwork?


----------



## cupcakesudry (Jul 22, 2010)

IMG_0279 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!Thanks for the help, I'll add a pic so you can see. I used the screen for the same graphic before but it didn't burn correctly. I tried to push ink through and it worked but 1/2 of the screen was screwed. Now the whole screen looks fine but the ink doesn't push through.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks good, but if no ink pushes through it's clogged. Have you tried to Wash it out again with Water. Do you have a pressure washer?


----------



## cupcakesudry (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes to all, I just washed it and letting it dry and I'm going to try again. 
I found my love for the pressure washer earlier today, after putting on my raincoat and standing in the shower with my screen my brain clicked on and I remembered where the pressure washer was. It's a god send.

P.S. From your last reply I have no clue what size mesh, I bought a tshirt screen from Speedball.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

One huge Problem. Don't use your tub or home plumbing for washing emulsion. There was another thread here that said it could be dangous to your health. 

The basic package from Speedball is usually 110 mesh. Should be okay for your image. When you washed off the old Emulsion, did you use a chemical to rinse off hard emulsion. I'm guessing you didn't cause you bought the screen from Speedball. 

That doesn't mean you didn't, just a likely chance. I would call a local screen printing supply and see if they'll give you a little, then try using it to reclaim your whole screen, and re do it. 

They'll probably charge you for a little bottle, but at least you can reuse the screen. Also ask their advice using this product. 

Also, how long did you burn the screen, what did you use to burn the screen, Sunlight, exposure unit, or shop light (halogen 500 watt) . 

You can buy a Halogen exposure unit from silkscreen supplies, and maybe even www.LogosSP.com Logos SP has a special for $64.95 plus shipping. I bought one from Silkscreen for much higher a long time ago, but they work they same. 

I wish I remember the ladies company name in Toronto that has classes. I know it has something to do with Fashion, but that's all I remember. She would be a great help for a very lost cost, and you'll make a lot of money selling your t-shirts. 

I know of a lady in Teaneck NJ that does the same. The only thing is she buys the t-shirts from her Son.


----------



## cupcakesudry (Jul 22, 2010)

I bought a kit so I have the Photo Emulsion Remover. My logo turned out great so I'm going to keep that screen for that and buy a new screen for the text. I have a 500 watt halogen and I burned for 13 minutes. (first time 20, 2nd 15 and 3rd try 13).

Are you thinking of Peach Berserk?


----------



## whimsywhit (May 25, 2009)

One time a few years back I had the same issue. I for the life of me couldn't figure out why this one screen just didn't want to print. Finally I just let it soak in the screen reclaimer and washed it out. And guess what? It STILL didn't work. So I had some screen opener and a q-tip and I scrubbed with that q-tip on the bottom side, and my finger on the other rubbing in opposite directions. It worked. I'm not sure if it was bits of emulsion or that I hadn't washed all the reclaimer out, or if it just wasn't staying on the light table for the correct amount of time, or why it was just that one screen that always did that. If you don't have screen opener, maybe some mineral spirits?


----------



## cupcakesudry (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks! I'll try that next time. For now I'm just getting another screen before I loose my mind


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

I would save myself the headache of trying to trouble shoot a screen and just get a brand new screen and start over now that you have dialed into your exposure time.
I also noticed that you are printing with the shirt over a cardboard? Are you using spray adhesive? Do you have clamps holding the screen in place? How about your squeegee pressure and angle? Are you using that small rounded squeegee that is provided in the Speedball kit? If the answer is yes to any of the previous questions, you will not got an acceptable print. You need a real squeegee with a sharp edge and you will not be able to execute a print stroke with the proper pressure if the screen is not held stationary by clamps.
Do not expect to get proper results if you are not using the proper equipment and printing techniques


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That sounds like her Name. Have you ever been to her shop? The class looks like fun. How far is her shop from Downtown? 

I love the building in Toronto where the Hockey Hall of Fame is. The Marsh Restaurant is awesome. Is it still there?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's one of her links: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD7IHsh5rK4[/media]

This is cool.


----------



## cupcakesudry (Jul 22, 2010)

She is right downtown. The Marche is still there but it just changed it's name, they have those restaurants in upscale shopping malls too. 

I got a new screen and everything worked out just fine, now finding ways to clamp instead of my boyfriend holding that screen down for me.


----------



## cupcakesudry (Jul 22, 2010)

Ken Styles said:


> I would save myself the headache of trying to trouble shoot a screen and just get a brand new screen and start over now that you have dialed into your exposure time.
> I also noticed that you are printing with the shirt over a cardboard? Are you using spray adhesive? Do you have clamps holding the screen in place? How about your squeegee pressure and angle? Are you using that small rounded squeegee that is provided in the Speedball kit? If the answer is yes to any of the previous questions, you will not got an acceptable print. You need a real squeegee with a sharp edge and you will not be able to execute a print stroke with the proper pressure if the screen is not held stationary by clamps.
> Do not expect to get proper results if you are not using the proper equipment and printing techniques


Thanks Ken! I went and got a new screen today and a new squeegee. Everything turned out great.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Did you get the same squeege or a different model? I would be interested in knowing which model so I can see what Ken is talking about when he says a Sharp Edge. Does he mean the edge comes to a sharp point like a wedge or the square edge.

Also, there's a guy that makes a single color press and he also has attachments for multiple colors. His company is like, Knight-inc or something like that. I believe the guys company is, www.knight-mfg.com hers's his ebay link: Two Color Screen Printing Press Kit - eBay (item 250663070136 end time Aug-07-10 08:20:15 PDT)

www.LogosSP.com is another single color press. I bought one from them for one color items which I get alot of. However once I saw the knight-mfg products I thought I would like to use his Micro Registration and a single color so I can go on the road every now and than.


----------



## jebadoa (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds like a little of the emulsion dripped down to the print as the screen dried. (Isn't that called "scumming?") When scumming happens, the screen looks open but is actually clogged. One way to avoid that is to wash out your design after exposing, and then blot the screen dry so that water won't run down the screen, taking traces of emulsion with it. You can see the scummed areas by holding the screen at an angle and reflecting light off it.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Scumming? I'll have to remember that tip.


----------



## cupcakesudry (Jul 22, 2010)

Oooo thanks that's a great tip!


----------

